# Sevcon DVT software for IXXAT compact V1.6



## physixz (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi, I have a Sevcon Gen 4 72V 350A controller with a Motenergy ME1012 for use in a go kart conversion. This is only a hobby project so I was hoping to avoid spending similar money to the controller on the software needed to program it. I have managed to get a IXXAT compact V1.6 and I was wondering if anybody had a copy of the DVT software thats compatible with it. Also if anybody has used this conbimnation before and can offer any advice or programming help then it would be much appreciated. I'm based in the UK.

Regards
Physixz


----------



## Vic Thor (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi, i'm in the same boat as you today as I just received a wiggling ME1718, useless as we speak, 2000$ down the drain as a single dad hobbyist, I feel scammed as this was supposed to be plug and play. I'm trying to keep it together while there is no way they can take it back at this point, and i am afraid they can't reprogram it remotely without me spending another 1000$ to get the software and two adapters, which I would like to do like, next year if life give me money to spend, as of now it was supposed to run out of the box, what is the point of not giving the software if you know you sell an unusable drive kit, wow..


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

It's an unfortunate thing with these controllers from the brands like Sevcon and Curtis (got a sad story of my own about the latter one). I would suggest just renting a programming kit, or finding a local company servicing vehicles with Sevcon controllers (Polaris Ranger EV uses them, Gem, some boom lifts and even forklifts) and paying them to program the settings in.


----------



## Chin0 (Jan 19, 2021)

physixz said:


> Hi, I have a Sevcon Gen 4 72V 350A controller with a Motenergy ME1012 for use in a go kart conversion. This is only a hobby project so I was hoping to avoid spending similar money to the controller on the software needed to program it. I have managed to get a IXXAT compact V1.6 and I was wondering if anybody had a copy of the DVT software thats compatible with it. Also if anybody has used this conbimnation before and can offer any advice or programming help then it would be much appreciated. I'm based in the UK.
> 
> Regards
> Physixz


Hello! Where did you get the 1.6 adapter? Write me in private i think i can help you. Or better, write to [email protected]


----------



## Martin1599 (Aug 24, 2021)

Hi there- did you get the help you needed or are you still looking for assistance?


----------

